# What did Dish do last night?



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

I get up this morning and all of my local HD channels are gone and other than the PPV, test channel, and a few misc sports channels all HD channels are red.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Software glitch, rebooting your receiver usually brings all your channels back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Also check your locks and favorites lists.
There is a bug that likes to lock out channels for you.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

E* is removing HD channels rather than adding them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Only by bug ... easy enough to put them back.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

So after messing around with it for a bit I called Dish tech support. 

A very nice lady had me check a few things. One thing she had me check was my System Info. One thing we noticed was that it listed my 622 as a SD reciever so she said, "Well that's why you're not getting any HD." I pointed out to her though that I could get HD, just the test channel and some sports stuff. 

Anyway she had me do a reset (yes, I know I should have done that first) and the system came back close to fine. All of the channels I had locked out were now unlocked and my timers for last night were not showing. Not a huge deal, but still very odd.


----------

